# cat mill



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

i keep pulling my dogs shoulders out they run so hard and fast any suggestions on how to stop this


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dont push your dogs so hard


----------



## BlAzEd (Feb 25, 2009)

whats a cat mill?


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

i wish i could say i did push them but they push their self they just love working on it


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

a cat mill is like a horse walker but for a dog


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

how old are they??


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

they range between 2 and 4 ive had pits since i was a kid and worked dogs forever i just cant stop pulling there shoulders ive inbanked the outer edge of the run plane,put pinr traw down for there pads and have tried 2'' collars and harness just dont know want else to do but stop using it the mills 58ft in dia


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i was just going to ask the dia. 58ft is a nice size! id use a walking style harness not a collar though.

how banked did you make the outer edge? if its just a little bit its not gonig to help.

i dont know how your set-up is put together but adding weight to it will slow the dogs down and still give them the work out. you can add weight a bunch of different ways, depending on the setup. you can add weight to make the mill harder to spin, or make another bait box type arm, and a chain and have that weighted down, ect, ect. theres alot of ways, a picture or discription of the setup would help.


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

soon as i get off the boat ill post a picture of it but its got a tee on one end it as the bait box on the end with the tee and at the other end of the mill it has a cable to hang the weight off of but the banks may not be high enough like you said they not but about 2 feet high thanks for the information


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes pictures would be nice... always good to see what people are setting up in their yards! and good post luoozer


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

they're not hard to make, just take up alot of room. ive had past dogs and my current 11 month old pup on a 42" and never had a problem so i know 58" is possible.

bank the coners more and make sure the dogs actually use it, did you bring dirt in to make them banked? ive always dug them out so the dog HAD to run on the bank.

again, pictures would help and id love to see it regardless.


----------

